# North Carolina student dead as high school fight ends with shooting



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/north-carolina-student-wounded-another-held-shooting-132523322.html


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

From the linked article: "'I don’t know how a young person gets a handgun in the state of North Carolina,' Wilcox told reporters..."

Yeah. Right.
It's against the law, for a young person to "get a handgun." And it's against the law to bring a gun to school.
You'd think that these young people would obey the laws that are meant to keep us safe.
Yeah. Right.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Yeah. Right.
> It's against the law, for a young person to "get a handgun." And it's against the law to bring a gun to school.
> You'd think that these young people would obey the laws that are meant to keep us safe.
> Yeah. Right.


See the laws worked, oh wait they didn't and never will....... Just saying..................


----------

